# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  الصداقه كالمظله كلما اشتد المطر كلمآ أزدادت الحاجه لهآ ..  sms & mms

## الوسادة

فتخرْ إن***1706; أخت ..[]..
ما ولدتها أمي 
وصديقة س***1706;نها دمي ..~
لاشفت***1706; أنسى أحزاني وهمي > 












يحًمي***1706; ربُي منْ متاهات الاقدار > < 

يا بهجة الدنيا ونجمة سْماها ..~

بين***1706; وبين العمُر لو كنت باختار

ارخصت نفسٍ ل***1706; عطت ما وراها ..~
















أنت الصديق ~~ اللي صفا لي وداده ..~ 
وانت العزيز اللي له القلب يرتاح ..~.....












صديقنا الصادق بروحي فديته 
........... وعدونا يخذل ويقهر وينظام ..
وللاش ولد اللاش لامن لقيته
................ مع كلاب الضير نرمي له عظام
وأنا معك بمشي بدرب مشيته 
........................ سوا سوا لاقلت قدام قدام قدام ..













عرفت بـ حياتي لوعت الوقت والحرمان ... ........
وعرفت العذاب وتعبت أميز ألوانه

وجلست أذكر الماضي على قول كان وكان .....[]........
غرام حفظته ياعسى صاحبي صانه

تراك بحياتي نابض القلب والشريان ........[]........
ودونك حياتي ياهوى البال خسرانه












انت مثل الذهب ..~
. ........ مهما علا فوقه غبار 
يبقى مدى الايام سلعة ثمينة
............. ..... ومثل المطر مهما المطر هل مدرار  ..~
............ ...... لو غاب عام صاحوا الناس وينه
ومثل البحر غلطان من قال غدار؟!
......... وموجه يعالج كل عبره حزينة ..~










مانسّاكلو ينسى الكحل سُود الاهداب ؟! 
وشلوُن تنسى العين صـآـآـآفي نظُرها.....[].......










تدري خطانا بالحياه !
أنا زرعنا أحلامنا فوق السحاب..~
وقلنا متى نصبح شباب ,
ونقطف ورود() أحلامنا ولأمنيات ..~
ولما كبرنا وجينا نسأل حلمنا,
تدري وش لقينا ؟
لقينا أجمل حلم مـآإت..
وبعده درينا..
إن أجمل شي فينا.. "الذكريات"
إن أجمل شي فينا.. "الذكريات"
إن أجمل شي فينا.. "الذكريات"












كان ودك ماتزيد الصدر ~> ضيقه <~
لاتسمع للدعاوي والشكاوي
وشيهمك وش صديق من صديقه..~...
مامشالك بالمحاسن والمساوي
رافق اللي فاهم واجب رفيقه ..~ ...
لانخيته جاوبك راعي نخاوي










قدر***1706; ***1706;بٌير وصُحبت***1706; ترفع الراس 
.......... فوق الغٌلا تمل***1706; وسام ^ الصْداقه ^










صديقتي >< ***1706;ل السهام الي طعنتني باليه ..~
إلا اسهامك ناظريها نار في صدري تقيد
صديقتي رغم الالم تبقي الصداقه (غاليه) ..~
ومن يمسح ادموعي انا ماتدمع اعيونه ا***1706;يد
روح الصداقه معطره باحلا المعاني الساميه  ..~
وماحس بك غير الصديق لو ***1706;ان ابعد من بعيد
يوم اشتكيتي دنيت***1706; شفتي اعروقي داميه ..~
ويوم ب***1706;يتي دمعت***1706; كم ذاب في صدري جليد








***1706;لن يقول ان الوفا صعب نلقاه [ ] !
...................... وانا اقول ان الوفا في***1706; مخلوق ~> 

















.. فديت وقتن حط في دربي رفيق ^
واحدن يضحك معي واضحك معه ..~

واحدن لا صار وسط القلــب ضيق 
بالسوٍُالف والمزايح وسعه ..~

وان حكى باسلوبه العذب الرقيق 
يسرق من الجوف قلبن يسمعه ..~
















انا صديق***1706; لا قســے الوقت وا***1706;في***1706; ...
ولاني من اللي وقت المصالح يجون***1706; ! ................
اعز***1706; يا صاحبي ب***1706;ل مافي***1706; ...
ومن ***1706;ثر مااعز***1706; ................
صرت اعز اللي يعزون***1706; ...
افتخر لاقالوا اني مخاوي***1706; ! ................
يامنبع الطيب قلب***1706; ...
والصفا في عيون***1706; ! ................













قلبي [] اصيل وماضي الحب ماانساه ...



................................ والصاحب الغالي تشيله عيوني ...


اشتاق له [] واشفق لصوته وطرياه ...


............................... واقول هو دنياي وشموع ***1706;وني ...


رفيُـق دربي ماتنـــآسيت ذ***1706;راه [] ...


................................ لو العرب في رفقته يعذلوني ...














من نســے في زحمة الدنيا رفيقة  .....~ 
قلت له عندي رفيق مانساني 
لو يطول الوقت ويطول طريقه ....~ 
ادري انه لو يطول البعد جاني 
بيني وبينه علــے العشرة وثيقة ...~ 
ان بديته بالغلا والا بداني


صرت عنده بالغلا حسبت شقيقه ...~
هو بعد غالي ومن حسبت اخواني
























( م . ن ) 

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
:si (17)::si (17)::si (17)::si (17):

----------

